# HuntClubListing.com



## gpigate

I ran this by Jim and Woody and they were ok with me listing this site here.

click here >> Hunt Club Listing 

I have created a website that we can use to list hunting clubs on.  It is free to list a club and it is free to search for clubs.  It is nation wide and will work for all 50 states.

You only need to register if you wish to list a club,  if you are only looking for a club you will not need to register.  I will eventually put up message boards over there and you will need to register of there if you wish to use them.

If you need to list your club, register and you will receive a validation email.  Once you have clicked the link there and logged in you will see Create your club on the left.

If you have any problems whatsoever just send me a PM or use the links on the site to contact the webmaster.

Even if you are not looking for members right now, feel free to put your club out there. Once you are looking for members or not looking anymore you can just flip the switch.

I hope this turns out to be a good and useful tool for everyone.  Please feel free to let me know what you think.


----------



## chambers270

Sounds like a great idea and looks good! I know it takes some work to do all of that because I have built a few web pages. 

Thanks
Chris


----------



## gpigate

Thanks chris.  I probably have about 2 weeks of spare time into it.  I just realized last year when we were looking for members that there was no place out there were people could look for clubs.


----------



## gpigate

oops that one got left in there when i was testing that part.  thanks for noticing


----------



## Model70

*Thanks   neat site*

I went and registered our club as we need 10 new members..  Thanks


----------



## gpigate

model70 did you list your club?  I know you had the email issue but I have removed the need for the email validation.  You should be good to go now


----------



## gpigate

gonna bump it once so that if anyone hasnt seen it and needs to list or look for a club

4 in GA, 1 in FLA, Michigan Missouri and North Carolina so far

http://www.huntclublisting.com/index.php?page=modules/search/allresults


----------



## Russell Creek

Thanks for a place to list hunting clubs!  I have listed another one on there.


----------



## gpigate

Thanks Russell, just approved, hope you enjoyed the site.


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW

*Great idea!*

Thanks for your effort!


----------



## gpigate

Not a problem.  I just hope it takes off so it is easy to search for members and search for clubs.  

Once it gets going I may need to find a couple of guys to watch over it with me to moderate clubs etc.


----------



## gpigate

we now have 13 clubs, just had a duck club listed in SC.  Thanks to all of those who have sent emails/messages.


----------



## chambers270

Just wanted to say thanks again, I have looked many times on the web for a site such as this. I hope you get lots of members and this thing really takes off.

Chris


----------



## gpigate

Thanks Chris.  It just topped 1000 hits and we now have 15 clubs spread across the country.  The traffic is looking good so far, but it will take a while to really build a BIG list.  

Most of the traffic is from Woody's members I think.  Seems that we have A LOT more traffic than people posting clubs.  Personally I would list it on the site then post links on the message boards


----------



## Model70

*Thanks for all the help....*

Finally got the DMX Hunt Club up on your site.....

Say,  I see you like the 270 WBY Mag.  I got 100 rounds of brass and die set REALLY cheap if you want them....


----------



## pnome

Great looking site!  Very well done.


----------



## gpigate

Thanks pnome.  70 I approved your club this morning.  On the brass send me a PM with what you are looking for and how many times the brass has been reloaded already.


----------



## gpigate

aight looking for some feed back here.  This site is pretty much one way and lets clubs list their club and members search.

would it be good to let people looking for clubs list what they are looking for as well?


----------



## gpigate

any feedback?  are there users out there that would like to post that they are looking?


----------



## BKA

Just curious, why do you do this?  Just to be a good person or do you get a commision?  Just curious.


----------



## gpigate

I haven't seen a dime from it and have no intentions of making money off of it.  I am actually in the hole 200 bucks.  This site was just to learn a couple of things and put something out there that I thought we could all use.

Now with that said it does also give some visibility to my other site which I use to hopefully gain some customers for building web sites.  I don't make huge profits over there either.  I only do websites in my spare time, and only to try and make a little pocket cash to help offset the cost of diesel, tree stands, food plots etc.  I have a 19 month old now and all my extra cash is not so extra any more.

all of the pictures of weatherby, parker etc are just that, pictures I put up.  Personal endorsements if you will.  Those companies in no way know that those are there nor do they pay me for them.


----------



## gpigate

12 clubs in ga now... thanks to all of those who have listed or visited the site.  Good number of clubs from other states


----------



## gpigate

So after a month of the site being up we are now over 2k hits, 30 + clubs in several states and 60+ members.  Thanks again to all of those that have listed their clubs.  I hope the site is proving useful.


----------



## gpigate

100 members, 50 clubs and over 5k in hits.  keep them coming it appears to be getting good use.  If you have found a club or member using the site I would love to hear about it.  It is free and will stay that way and you can list yourself.


----------



## gpigate

just a reminder with the opening of season closing in.  If you need members or need a club check out huntclublisting.com

saw an ad on tv just a few minutes ago for another site, I went and checked it out and they want 30 bucks to see what clubs are out there.

this is free to list and free to search.


----------



## Capt. todd jones

*Hunting Club Listings*

Thanks for posting my hunting club. I have had several folks call that were interested. Great site, keep it up.


----------



## gpigate

Thanks Capt.  Glad to hear that it is helping.  I have actually had a couple of contacts this past week for our club.  Hard to believe it has only been up 3 months and has 6500 hits, over a hundred members and 55 clubs.  Is good to see something you put time into come to fruition.

I have actually had a couple of hours to buy the site but they all want to turn it into a pay per membership thing.  Personally with all we pay to hunt any more the last thing we need is to pay to find a club.

If anyone needs anything or thinks of a feature that would be good just let me know and we will get it in there.

Greg


----------



## gpigate

With the gun season approaching most spots are going to be filled.  If you have your club listed on the site and are full, please go and update your club information to show that you do not need members.

I really hope this site is helping hunters out there.  Since May 1 we have 8k+ hits and over 60 clubs.  I think that is great success so far.

I know there are others out there that do this.  Of all the ones I know, you have to pay to use the service or pay to list your club.  This one is free, and will always be free.


----------



## meriwether john

Thanks Greg for all you do to connect those looking for clubs and those looking for members. have just got back online in the last week or so(down since 2nd week of May). will update our listing tonight after I get back from plowing some more plots. Thanks again John


----------



## gpigate

my pleasure I am ecstatic to see that it is helping hunters out.

is kind of funny, its a matchmaker for hunters/hunting clubs.....


----------



## urbaneruralite

I did something similar back in the day, but I got too busy and couldn't find anyone else to take it over. Its been attempted a couple of other times since then. The two most important factors for success that I can see are that it has to be free to get listings and it has to be easily found through the popular search engines. You seem to have all that under control.

You might consider adding a category for camping. Having campsites is a deal breaker for some ppl.


----------



## gpigate

Yeah there are a couple of others out there but like you said, they are not free.  I more just want people to be able to find clubs and clubs to find people than I want to pad my pocket doing it.

I originally had camping on there but then realized in most cases people would want to elaborate on that and a simple check box would not work.  So I took back off and just let everyone put camping information in the description of the club.

Thanks for your comments.

Greg


----------



## gpigate

Just as an update/reminder if you are looking for a club or looking for members check out www.huntclublisting.com

you can list your club or look for a club for free.

also if you have your club listed please make any updates to your club info if needed.  If you are now full or now looking again, just log in and update it.


----------



## gpigate

bump....

if you have a club and things have changed please update it.  If you are looking for members or looking for a club check it out.


----------



## Lady Buck Forest

Yes thank you for the site, I have used it myself for the lease in SC that my husband and I run. Its been a great help to us as well I am sure to many others.
Great Job!


----------



## Wornout Trails

*Awesome Site!*

Thanks, I posted the EIEIO Paradise Hunt Club yesterday.  You did a great job setting up this Hunting Club site......W.T.


----------



## gpigate

i really appreciate the kind words   glad to see its being used and is helpful.


----------



## hicktownboy

gpigate: I have enjoyed looking at the website.  I just haven't found my match yet.  Keep up the good work and I am still trying to spread the word.


----------



## nickel back




----------



## gpigate

Ill keep it runnin, yall just keep looking at it   let me know if i can help at all


----------



## gpigate

bump


----------



## gpigate

btt


----------



## nickel back

it to the top


----------



## Workin2Hunt

Great site, very nice work...


----------



## gpigate

thanks guys.  a couple more just came into today.  It is really nice to see that thing get used.  It is also really nice to get bashed by GON like some other message boards who think bad boy buggies, parker, and mossy oak pay me


----------



## kcausey

Just put BuckStrut on there......good to have a tool like that.
Kip


----------



## gpigate

just validated your club kip.  Its now in the list and will appear on the front page until someone bumps you   glad you liked the site. 

Anything that could be improved upon?


----------



## tomb1947

*email failure*

looked  at club today...they did not need members, but wanted to send e-mail to keep me in mind...did not go through or did it  ?????


----------



## gpigate

did you get an email back saying that it failed?  I could put in a bcc change so that when you email them it cc's you if that would help.  I haven't seen anything saying emails are failing.


----------



## gpigate

I just ran a couple of tests to make sure the email links and features are working.  I am getting the test emails fine.  If you don't get an answer back from the club try contacting them again.

Greg


----------



## gpigate

btt


----------



## gpigate

btt


----------



## gpigate

one more time.  we have had several clubs listed over the past few weeks.


----------



## jkoch

Greg,
I would like to add Middle Ga.Sportsman's Club. We have 3000 acres of QDM in Stewart County.Lots of Deer and Hogs. Camper space water and power.
Jerry Koch


----------



## gpigate

Please do.  Just register and you should see a link called My Club in the left menu.  Put in all your information, it will send me an email and I will approve it.

Thanks for listing your club.  We are getting close to 100 clubs out there.

Greg


----------



## tdbuckmaster

free bump


----------



## tdbuckmaster

bump


----------



## gpigate

bump.  there is a huge amount of emails going through the site so if you are looking for members stick your club out there.  if you are looking for a club there are plenty in the SE.


----------



## gpigate

ttt


----------



## gpigate

sittin at 99 clubs.... whos gonna be number 100?


----------



## gpigate

Club Number 100 Has been listed.

http://huntclublisting.com/index.php?page=modules/search/detail&clubid=166

Club Name: 	Prime Time Hunt Club
State: 	Alabama
County:	Bullock
Members Needed: 	2
Acres:	1000
Dues:	2400.00


Thank you to GON and the members of GON for making this site work and all of the support from the members.


----------



## gpigate

bumpt for June.  Tis almost the season.  If you are in need of member or need of a club check out huntclublisting.com


----------



## Walkie Takie

*clubs*

great site  ,    
  ttt   for my N.C.  bub's     
   looks like a lot of club's  will   be  short  on members  
 this year  
     good luck to all  
   w/t


----------



## Walkie Takie

*club list*

btt     for a few friends 
     good  luck  w/t


----------



## gpigate

thanks walkie


----------



## gpigate

btt


----------



## Walkie Takie

*Clubs*

BTT  , so many still looking  ??????????
 crazy  year   (   next year  will be   real bad  )    
  good luck to all
  w/t


----------



## gpigate

not sure if so many are still looking.  I have seen a good bit of registrations and club creations.  But I do not check to see if people go back and update whether they are looking or not or if the members needed decreases/increases.

then again you could be talking about the number of posts in this forum LOL


----------



## gpigate

128 clubs now though..... awesome.


----------



## jdgator

Free bump. Thanks for your service.


----------



## gpigate

not a problem, thanks for the bump.


----------



## gpigate

alright checking back in.  if you guys have lost members, need more, or are full and have clubs, now would be a good time to update your listing if you have one

we have been getting hits on our club already.  Seems people are looking already for deer season which is good.

as always, if anyone has suggestions or comments on the site just let me know.

hope to overhaul it soon.

Greg


----------



## deathdawg67

Nice site! Just use it to check on a club in Dublin. Thanks for the putting it up.


----------



## gpigate

thanks dawg.


----------

